# Father looking to get daughter started right



## Smokin328 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello All
Complete Newbie here, looking to get my daughter started right in the photography world, she is in high school a photography major in a Fine Arts school and I have been told she has a great eye.
I would like to buy her a dslr she can grow into but have little to no knowledge of cameras other than what i have read here.

Looking to buy her a good quality body and lense package my budget is only $500 dollars to start but want the ability to upgrade lens' as from what i read they make the most differance.

Suggestions for good used model #'s camera bodies would be very much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Overread (Dec 8, 2011)

Honestly if she goes for either a Canon or Nikon entry level DSLR she'll be off to a good start. Both companies make good lines of both bodies and lenses and both have an extensive range of budget, semipro and full pro lenses in both their own listings and also in a variety of good 3rd party companies. So you can't really go wrong with either and whilst there are differences, one tends to need to be a position of general experience to really gain the benefits from each systems specific features. 

There are several other companies pushing into the market and with worthwhile options to consider; I'm (and many people) are not as well versed in them as they are with the two bigs of Canon and Nikon. 

I'd say take her down to a camera shop and have a play around with the cameras and see which she prefers. If she's spending a good few more years at the school she is currently at then if they have their own camera system it might well benefit her to follow the same choice (at least then she can easily borrow lenses/lighting gear that they might have).


----------



## Crollo (Dec 11, 2011)

'Getting started photography' and 'first dslr' should never be in the same sentence. Get her a film SLR [Extremely cheap], and let her get used to the system, and then let her decide whether or not she truly wants to advance to a dslr. 
You don't just buy your daughter a 500$ easle to 'get her started right' in painting.


----------



## Overread (Dec 11, 2011)

Crollo said:


> 'Getting started photography' and 'first dslr' should never be in the same sentence. Get her a film SLR [Extremely cheap], and let her get used to the system, and then let her decide whether or not she truly wants to advance to a dslr.
> You don't just buy your daughter a 500$ easle to 'get her started right' in painting.



Not sure I'd agree with that - heck I started out with a DSLR (400D and kit lens) from nothing (not even a point and shoot and nothing at all to do with that film stuff). If you can afford the right tool to make a good start why not start with it? 

Sure good tools won't make a good worker, but there isn't any point using substandard equipment if you can easily (ie without crippling yourself) afford better and if the enthusiasm and drive is there to learn.  Besides which you can learn as fast if not faster with digital than with film (no waiting for results - instant previews - the endless option to experiment without running up a huge bill in developing and film costs).


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm with Overread, if I had started with film I would have been broke from buying/processing film before I could transition to digital.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 11, 2011)

Crollo said:


> If you can afford the right tool to make a good start why not start with it?



Because you don't know if you're going to finish with it. 
Nobody should be allowed to drop half a grand on something they intend to 'try out', if she knows she's going to love photography and will stick with it then she does deserve a good start, but otherwise dropping half a grand on something you're just trying for the sake of seeing if you like it is irresponsible in my opinion. Start out basic, cheap, then if you really do like it, upgrade to a DSLR.


----------



## Smokin328 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and comments.
It appears after the research and reading I have done a 40D or 450D appear to fit the budget for a body only , I have found a solid used 450D for $250 bucks , now need to decide on a lens, if you had about $150 to spend what lens pairs nicely with the 450D, most of her work appears to be stills, nature type shots, and not much action or sporting.
Thanks again


----------



## belial (Dec 16, 2011)

Smokin328 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the advice and comments.
> It appears after the research and reading I have done a 40D or 450D appear to fit the budget for a body only , I have found a solid used 450D for $250 bucks , now need to decide on a lens, if you had about $150 to spend what lens pairs nicely with the 450D, most of her work appears to be stills, nature type shots, and not much action or sporting.
> Thanks again



I'd either go with the basic kit lens which is a 18-55 is or get the 50mm f/1.8 prime. The prime lens gives some of the sharpest results though the build quality is lacking. I have them both and enjoy my 50 the most


----------



## bazooka (Dec 16, 2011)

My first dslr was a 40D which I still own although I have upgraded.  I HIGHLY recommend it if it's in the budget.  But you are right, it's rare to find a body-only 40D for less than $500.  I bought my wife a used Canon xti for $275 I believe it was.  It's a consumer grade camera, but I would have no problem recommending it to someone on your budget.  You can get the 18-55 IS kit lens for around $100.  That will give her the most useful focal range at that price which is helpful to start with.  That leaves you another $100 or so for a memory card or bag... perhaps a used tripod & head....


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 16, 2011)

Crollo said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > If you can afford the right tool to make a good start why not start with it?
> ...



What about film photography is cheap? ~$5 for every roll you shoot? Plus developing costs, plus gas cost driving to and from the developer possibly twice (once to drop off, once to pick up)? Sure, you can buy a $50 film camera, and totally f-up your first 10 or so rolls, now you're out 150 bucks. Now the cost of a DSLR is going to be at least $150 more expensive since there was money spent on film photography. 

However, if a $500 DSLR were purchased. She could take photos, experiment, see the relationships in the exposure triangle FIRST HAND without having to remember what her shot data was until after her film was developed. In the hands of a beginner, a DSLR is far more useful. 

After getting the fundamentals down, film photography is great to experiment with. But not if you're just starting out.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

Being the in the same boat not to long ago. I decided to get a DSLR just because... well I thought it would be fun lol. I dropped about 3 times what you did before I even knew if id like it. Thankfully I did. Dropping 500 for a entry level dSLR doesn't seem bad. If she decides its not for her you will still have a decent camera around and quite frankly there is a benefit to that. Plenty of occasions where having a few photos is nice.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Crollo said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > If you can afford the right tool to make a good start why not start with it?
> ...



Half a grand---dude, we're talking about $500.  Big frigging deal.  I love the "half a grand" spin though.  Please.  :er:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Dad---What is it that you think she likes to do with images...or what has she done so far and what excites her about photography?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 16, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > Crollo said:
> ...



I could use a new lens. Been looking at the Samyang 35/1.4, should i pm you my address?


----------



## Smokin328 (Dec 17, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Dad---What is it that you think she likes to do with images...or what has she done so far and what excites her about photography?



From the work I have seen her do , she takes a lot of pictures in Linear type lines IE down a row of trees or along fence posts , telephone poles , at slightly strange angles to my eyes but everyone (including her Proffessor),( she has already been offered a scholorship to Emily Carr ) are very impressed with the results she gets , Hard to explain as i am not a photographer but she always seems to catch the light , shades , leaves or trees pretty much anything she shoots in a unique manner
Thanks again for all the help and replies


----------



## Smokin328 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sure, Thanks
I could use a new lens. Been looking at the Samyang 35/1.4, should i pm you my address?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smokin328 (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with you 100% , she is already very hooked and interested in photography but has been borrowing others cameras


ChefCanon said:


> Being the in the same boat not to long ago. I decided to get a DSLR just because... well I thought it would be fun lol. I dropped about 3 times what you did before I even knew if id like it. Thankfully I did. Dropping 500 for a entry level dSLR doesn't seem bad. If she decides its not for her you will still have a decent camera around and quite frankly there is a benefit to that. Plenty of occasions where having a few photos is nice.


----------



## Smokin328 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sure fwd what you have to sell
Thanks





unpopular said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Crollo said:
> ...


----------



## jake337 (Dec 17, 2011)

unpopular said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Crollo said:
> ...



It all depends on perspective.  I saw a 16 year old kid at national camera exchange, his pops was buying him a 7d.  If the OP had money to burn I'd say go straight to full frame digital. 

 If one wants to go pro, has the money to burn, why not learn with the same tools a pro uses, or use older used pro bodies to feel the difference in not having to dig through menus just to change your aperture or ISO.

Have you looked into older pro bodies like D1, D2H

D2h for $339
Nikon Digital D 2H 4.10 MEGAPIXEL BODY ONLY (CF CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com

or how about a canon 1D
Canon Digital 1D 4.15 MEGAPIXEL BODY ONLY (CF CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com



I'd say go with nikon just because of the lens mount, lol, I had to.


----------

